# +++Toronto Foreman Needed+++



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

We are looking for someone that could basically run their own show, but has decided that they don't want the stress of it and would rather let us have the early heart attacks.

We have work for you starting in the next few weeks (fall clean up's). Most likely a September 28th start to the contract.

You would be driving our truck helping out the crews with the fall clean up's.

Winter would be a 10 to 12 hour route, you would have to drive shovelers around, shovel yourself, and of course plow and salt. Hand salting would also be needed.

In the spring you would be giving a crew to run taking care of gardens, grass, and everything else that goes with property maintenance at our condominiums.

You would be on salary with benefits.

Please email us to set up an interview. We are based out of Scarborough, but have properties all over the GTA.

[email protected]


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Dam,almost signed up for it ,but I saw I would have to get out of the truck and shovel!:realmad:


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

Well we have had people phoning looking for work, so you likely won't have trouble finding people to apply.

But Since when do Foreman's Shovel? That just sounds so wrong.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Bruce'sEx;801934 said:


> Well we have had people phoning looking for work, so you likely won't have trouble finding people to apply.
> 
> But Since when do Foreman's Shovel? That just sounds so wrong.


LOL I actually think its a good idea... When i first started, I subbed for a guy, his sidewalk crew manager didnt see a shovell for quite a while... One day he had a little issue with my times... So i said o.k. bud, knock yourself out... Show me how its done... He went mach 12 for about 5 min and then came back and said this is how you do it... My responce was, 
"Do you need an oxygen tank ?" 

He didnt say anything to that, and never once had a problem after that


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

Bruce'sEx;801934 said:


> Well we have had people phoning looking for work, so you likely won't have trouble finding people to apply.
> 
> But Since when do Foreman's Shovel? That just sounds so wrong.


Please feel free to pass on any contacts, we have not had the same luck.

I would rather tell people that they might be doing everything, we don't want someone who thinks they won't have to do any physical work. If one storm a shoveler doesn't show up, guess who is covering.


----------

